# Sicherheit / SSL / Ordnerschutz / PHP



## liquidbeats (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

   Ich mache mir gerade gedanken über Schutz.
 Ich würde gerne SSL zum Laufen bekommen, soviel ich weis ist SSL ein zusatzmodul welches erst ein der http.conf auskommentiert werden muss, nur finde ich diese bei meiner lokalen Apache Installation nicht 
 Desweiteren währe es doch einfach wie Sinvoll die Leserechte der Ordner, welche nur von PHP Scripten gelesen werden, für die öffentlichkeit zu Sperren, Ohne htaccess oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
   Und dann halt ein anderes Problem mit PHP und eingeloggtes Mitglied / Kunde etc.
   Ich arbeite überhaupt nicht mit Sessions, auch wenn diese recht sichersein sollen.
 Im Cookie Selbst werden Daten wie Benutzer ID, Benutzergruppen ID und das Password-Hash geschpeichert, erst wenn diese 3 dinge, welche vom Cookie geholt werden mit einem Datensatz in der Datenbank übereinstimmt, wird das mitglied als solches anerkannt, anderenfalls eben als Gast.
 Anfangs hatte ich nur die ID stellte dort aber recht schnell fest, wenn ich Lokal die Cookies Modifiziere, das ich mich als anderes Mitglied ausgeben kann.
 Jetzt ist es zwar Schwieriger, jedoch nicht unmöglich wenn man Benutzergruppen ID, Benutzer ID und Password-Hash kennt, an Konten anderer Mitglieder rann zu kommen.
   Was könnte man dort noch zur Sicherheit Realisieren?

 Es geht mir einfach darum, das ich zukünftig auf das Thema Sicherheit mehr eingehen möchte, da sich ja immer mehr verbrecher im WW tummeln 


   Danke, und Gruß


----------

